# The best hot hatches.



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondered what people think are the best hot hatches in their eyes anyway. 

For me, I'd say Renault have made some cracking little hatches and RenaultSport have made some of the best affordable quick cars of the last 10-12 years. 

So what's yours?? :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always had a soft spot for the Mazda 3MPS. 

You can pick up a good MK1 for £6k and they are both vastly underrated and a bit of a sleeper. 

They are in the £405 per year road tax band for the MK1. 

The Mazda 3MPS does 0-100mph in 14.1secs. The MK2 Focus is 14.2secs. 

A lot of car and performance for the money.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mk1 XR2

Renault 5 GT Turbo

Peugeout 205 GTI 

I like em old school


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep renault seem to have it nailed at moment.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Cupra r ...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit I do like an underrated hot hatch. It's part the reason I love my Megane 225 as it's not the most highly rated of the RenaultSport models yet would surprise a lot of people. 

I do like the Leon Cupra-Rs although I'm not so into the Mazda 3MPS although can't deny it's power. 

I will one day own a mint Renault 5 GT Turbo though!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

VW Golf GTI mk1, mk2, mk3 (if 16v or VR6), mk4 (if v6 4mo or R32), mk5 (R32 and GTI, mk6 R

So they say VW started it with the Golf GTI and through the range there has always been good examples of it.

But saying that...Audi S3 ? Renault Clio Williams (always be a fav of mine), or the V6 ?

also others mentioned, but XR2, XR2i, Fiesta RS Turbo, RS1800

The list could go on and on and on.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Mk1 XR2
> 
> Renault 5 GT Turbo
> 
> ...


Man after my own heart.....swap the dirty blue oval badged for a VW MK2 GTI


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The original Golf GTI did start it all in the commercial sense with a fast, affordable car that did everything. Although the original Renault 5 turbo preceded the GTI by a few years from what I've read. 

I'd have to put the MKI Clio 172 has to be up there. Released in 2000 no one was making hot hatches with a 2.0 engine and that much power. It paved the way for a lot of the great cars that followed like the 182 Trophy, Fiesta ST, Corsa VXR etc.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Talbot Sunbeam Lotus.

And if we can count them (technically they were hatches) then the Escort RST.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

civic type R ep3,got the mrs one with circuit suspension and lsd fitted,awesome tool on coombe track day and too and from tescos,:driver:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not a big Jap car fan but I gotta agree the EP3 is a classic hot hatch! 

Remember them when they were new, no doubt going to become a future classic. Sadly going through that phase where they're cheap enough to be chav wagons at times. Lets hope a few mint ones live through it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Seen a Renault Clio Williams the other day,bloody disgrace the condition it was in.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

These new Renaults, not to sure which model I have seen, a White coloured clio, new shape with a bodykit and lovely wheels, sounded lovely plus took off like a bullet from the lights.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Probably a Clio 200, not shy cars to be honest and by all accounts fantastic to drive.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

RS Clio 197/200 (the missus' car)
VXL Corsa VXR (owned in my time)

Agree the older Renaults have been good cars and also like the VXR range. Not keen on any of the VAGs GTi/VRS/FR Cupra etc as they are all the same under the skin very little different between them and just don't seem to try very hard to make them their own brand despite being very good cars build wise just no sole.

I use to dislike the RenaultSports until I drove one and loved it. Another brand I liked as a sporty hatch was MG. Despite the Rover connection some how they managed to turn a 25 into a decent car that handled well.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Peugeot 205 Gti 1.6
Peugeot 205 Gti 1.9
Peugeot 205 xs
Renault 5 gt turbo
Lotus Sunbeam
Ford Fiesta super sport 
Renault Megane R26R
Renault Clio Williams
Renault Clio Trophy
:thumb:
Edd


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Had a couple of ax gt's back in the day so still hold them fond in my heart.

Love old school so just name any of them, S1 RST being my favourite but would love an uno ie turbo because I can't remember the last time I saw an uno. 

Of the modern ones I'd quite like an Alfa 147 GTA.


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently driving a RenaultSport Clio 172 (ph2) as my daily commute and love it. Fast, handles great and 40mpg. Win win win. 

Another close to my heart is my 1997 Mini Cooper, 1275 MPi. 
Not hot by today's standards but it's so much fun throwing it round the twisties. 

One I've never experienced but would love to try is the Lancia Delta HF Integrale. 

Also always fancied a 106 Rallye. Loved my 106 1.1 Zest before it was cruelly taken by a uninsured Deer. Rallye I guess would be the same but better in every way.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Owned a Leon Cupra R both standard and then remapped, can safely say it can be taken off this list for me. Didn't find it any fun to drive, and even with 260bhp/300ft/lb torque I was disappointed, just didn't feel like a drivers car to me. Also couldn't deal with all the creaks and squeaks going on in the interior, and don't get me started on the trouble I had with it!

I much preferred my Glanza V, although it was rather modded it was probably the most exciting car I've had to drive.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

golf gti (any model) is the complete package, nothing can touch it for the combo of speed, quality and the fact that u can take a chest of drawers home at 130mph...

the only car ul ever need imo but im obv biased


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

avit88 said:


> golf gti (any model) is the complete package, nothing can touch it for the combo of speed, quality and the fact that u can take a chest of drawers home at 130mph...
> 
> the only car ul ever need imo but im obv biased


Are you referring the Golf mk4 or golf mk5


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

well both not sure the mk4 gti does 130 tho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm an 80/90's boy when it comes to hot hatches and to me a hotch hatch doesn't have to be the best, in fact it can be crap but still be great. So off the top of my head,

Golf gti mk1 & 2 gti
205 gti
309 gti
Clio 172
Fiesta xr2 mk1 & 2
Xr3i
Renault 5 turbo
Fiat UNO turbo
Nova gsi
Clio Williams
Dhiatsu gti
Suzuki swift sport
Mini cooper s
500 abarth

From 2000 on cars like the focus/Astra got too big to be classed as a hot hatch, ideally it should be small reasonably lightweight and fun, that doesn't mean the best at everything, just something that's fun


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

bildo said:


> Owned a Leon Cupra R both standard and then remapped, can safely say it can be taken off this list for me. Didn't find it any fun to drive, and even with 260bhp/300ft/lb torque I was disappointed, just didn't feel like a drivers car to me. Also couldn't deal with all the creaks and squeaks going on in the interior, and don't get me started on the trouble I had with it!
> 
> I much preferred my Glanza V, although it was rather modded it was probably the most exciting car I've had to drive.


I have to admit I like my hot hatches:

My GlanzaV




My Ibiza CupraR




The MCS




The LCR




I have to disagree about the LCR comment though - Thought it was a great car! Mine had no clunks or major problems, though think there are a few lemons out there. Have to admit I did love my GlanzaV, mine was ~185bhp when I sold it, amazing point and shoot! IBC was great, fairly boring but you put your foot down and it took off!! MCS really my wife's but I drove it like it was meant to round the A-roads. Great little car, but not "hot-hatch" like the others imho.


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Love my ibiza sportrider, so I'd imagine the same car in Cupra spec would only make my smile bigger


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hot Hatch for me personally

MK2 Astra GTE


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

clio 182 trophy.

anything bigger, faster, heavier, more bhp, etc isnt what a hotch hatch is all about in my opinion.

(coming from a golf r32 owner and owner of a mk1 golf gti for 7 years!)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

loved my wee Citroen AX GT... 

Pulsar GTiR was the ultimate for me... used to destroy a lot of 'fast' cars in my ugly wee Jap hatchback... :lol:

and must say, I'm having great fun in my Abarth 500...

:thumb:


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

i love my 130i,rwd 260+ bhp and that lovely bmw straight six wrasp


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MK 1 Golf Gti , Mini Cooper S Works, Clio Cup,


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

dave smith said:


> i love my 130i,rwd 260+ bhp and that lovely bmw straight six wrasp


Great cars and can be bought for good money.

Surprised that people looking for a hot hatch never think about the 130i.

They should.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Great cars and can be bought for good money.
> 
> Surprised that people looking for a hot hatch never think about the 130i.
> 
> They should.


yes mate they are great cars i think its a lot better than my mk5 gti before it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

dave smith said:


> yes mate they are great cars i think its a lot better than my mk5 gti before it


Very underated cars, considering they faired very well against the R32 (MK5) in all the road tests. They seem to loose value much quicker than the golf which makes them a great second hand buy. I think people are put off by the big engine, which is a bonus for petrol heads like me.

Lot of car for 7.5K

I think one of these may be my next car, I miss my petrol straight six BMW like mad.

The new 135i (315bhp) looks immense value too and that should be a good buy in 3-4 years. Only 29K brand new in 3/5dr and they come with leather as standard in the UK. I reckon a four year old one will be about 13-16K mileage dependant, not bad for a car that will remap to over 370bhp (Light and RWD!!!)

Back on Topic, personally I think there is only one manufacturer that has stayed true to the Hot Hatch theme and that is Renault, I can't remember a bad'un they have produced in the last 20 years.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

205 GTI


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Very underated cars, considering they faired very well against the R32 (MK5) in all the road tests. They seem to loose value much quicker than the golf which makes them a great second hand buy. I think people are put off by the big engine, which is a bonus for petrol heads like me.
> 
> Lot of car for 7.5K
> 
> ...


i was going to get an r32 after the gti but the drive of the beemer was much better,still wouldnt mind one for the noise tho


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Toyota Corolla Gt Ae82
Toyota Corolla GTi Ae92
Honda CRX V-Tec
Honda Civic Type R EK9
Honda Civic Type R EP3


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

avit88 said:


> golf gti (any model) is the complete package, nothing can touch it for the combo of speed, quality and the fact that u can take a chest of drawers home at 130mph...
> 
> the only car ul ever need imo but im obv biased


Sorry I can't agree...Toyota corolla was quicker of the line than the mk4. Poor handling as well. Was a low point in the Golfs history. Mk2 & 5 are great cars though. I'd love a big bumper 3dr :argie:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Lancia Delta Integrale
Honda CRX (mk2)


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

d7ve_b said:


> 205 GTI


Boom! Need we say more..the ultimate hot hatch..quickish, light on its feet, superb throttle response, amazing steering feel.. Hot hatch of the decade ( as voted) 
And yes I do own :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo RenaultSport for me - they've been all over it the past few years but have always been there.

I loved the FRS Mk1 too but it was a bit of a handful.

I have a lot of love for the FD2 Civic too, but it's not technically a hatch. Awesome car though.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rover Metro GTi  No idea why i would say this...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Talbot Sunbeam Lotus


^^this^^

_The_ original hot hatch. 2.2i Lotus engine in a hatch 

A mate of mine had one in 1987, black with white wheels and the only give away was a white Lotus badge on the wing. It was mentally quick for the day and blew Golf Gtis and Xr2s away.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I owned this car for over 4 years.... You need to experience the Clio Williams in your lifetime, its that good. God, I miss it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> I have to admit I like my hot hatches:
> 
> My GlanzaV
> 
> ...


I think id have to go starlet glanza too, for value for money and performance a simple td04 turbo conversion and your looking 260+ bhp


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

bildo said:


> Owned a Leon Cupra R both standard and then remapped, can safely say it can be taken off this list for me. Didn't find it any fun to drive, and even with 260bhp/300ft/lb torque I was disappointed, just didn't feel like a drivers car to me. Also couldn't deal with all the creaks and squeaks going on in the interior, and don't get me started on the trouble I had with it!
> 
> I much preferred my Glanza V, although it was rather modded it was probably the most exciting car I've had to drive.


Same here mate, mine was mapped as well. Coming from a chargecooled MR2 turbo it was rather dull to drive.

At the time of purchase it was a toss up between a LCR or a DC2 Type R, sadly the desire for boost one, and I still regret that decision.

Typical VAG just felt like it was built without any really interest or passion. Engine sounded naff as well.

Mine almost lasted a year before it was sold on and replaced with a Supra TT :devil:

Do I miss it? nope, I actually regret trying it over something Jap.

For me my choices would be either old school or Jap:

205 GTi
306 GTi6
Startlet/Galanza V
DC2 Type R :argie:
Pulsar GTiR
ae86 Corrola:argie:

to name a few.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

1991 Golf mk2 16v, not the fastest but the whole package was great, and built like a tank.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh yes another i forgot about brought up honda integra dc2 worlds best handling car? I also love dc5 and maybe purchasing for my project


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Oh yes another i forgot about brought up honda integra dc2 worlds best handling car? I also love dc5 and maybe purchasing for my project


Not a Jap fan myself, but I must admit, I saw an old chap at the petrol station the other day with an absolute mint one which was obviously his pride and joy. He even had some sort of baseball cap related to it. I liked it, i liked it alot.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Fiat 500 Abarth


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Cant beat a Gen 1 Cooper S Works, just for raw power and handling, even a 205 1.9 or Renault 5 GT Turbo cant match it, and they are/were great hot hatches.

Talbot Sunbeam Lotus is a car I always wanted, but could never find one that was not a rust bucket.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Renault do make cheap fast cars although a lot of the Clio stuff after the Williams and 16V now might go well but hardly look any different from any other Clio. The new shape ones look better tho. 

The ultimate hot hatch has to be Pug 205 GTI or Mrk1 Golf GTI simple as that. 

Although some of the latest generation stuff looks pretty nice and goes well to. Corsa VXR looks nice


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

eatcustard said:


> Cant beat a Gen 1 Cooper S Works, just for raw power and handling, even a 205 1.9 or Renault 5 GT Turbo cant match it, and they are/were great hot hatches.
> 
> Talbot Sunbeam Lotus is a car I always wanted, but could never find one that was not a rust bucket.


TBH the 205GTi/Renault 5 GTT won't match many modern Hot hatches, because they were designed in the late 70's early 80's. What they were at the time was a major breakthrough in giving the working man a fast car with great packaging


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Lotus Sunbeam......my old mate had one that used to win show in the 90's. I can even remember the reg. SUP 400 V. Would love to know if it's still used like it was...

Modern day hot hatch.....biased but the focus RS....


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

eatcustard said:


> Cant beat a Gen 1 Cooper S Works, just for raw power and handling, even a 205 1.9 or Renault 5 GT Turbo cant match it, and they are/were great hot hatches.


Do you think a Mk1 Cooper S Works is that good? They do handle well and go well but I found it a bit 'safe' TBH, probably an 8/10 car, but I suppose that could be said of any hot hatches built from the mid 90's onwards. I need a bit of rawness in my life! Renault's probably the brand currently ticking most of the boxes for me.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

d7ve_b said:


> Do you think a Mk1 Cooper S Works is that good? They do handle well and go well but I found it a bit 'safe' TBH, probably an 8/10 car, but I suppose that could be said of any hot hatches built from the mid 90's onwards. I need a bit of rawness in my life! Renault's probably the brand currently ticking most of the boxes for me.


The "works" is a good little unit, it scare the **** out of 911s on bendy roads  and you can get 260BHP out of them for little outlay, thats a lot of power for a car that ways nothing.
But they suck fuel like no tomorrow 

Better to have a safe car than a wild one.

The Renault 5 is still a great raw car, and they still give modern hot hatches a run for there money.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Tisgreen said:


> Lotus Sunbeam......my old mate had one that used to win show in the 90's. I can even remember the reg. SUP 400 V. Would love to know if it's still used like it was...
> 
> Modern day hot hatch.....biased but the focus RS....


I went to buy one in the late 90's had a drive of it OMG it was ace then when i actually looked around it there was more rust on it than anything ive ever seen = i was gutted couldnt find another


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I used to have a sunbeam with a 2lt Fiat twin cam in it with the 5 speed box....

I would hang on to the lotus.....just.............. but it wasn't the lotus....


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Tisgreen said:


> Modern day hot hatch.....biased but the focus RS....


Especially the RS500, my brother used to sell Fords and he had one of these in the dealers, they look so aggressive straight out of the box. I do know a lot of buyers ending up returning them with problems with the matte black wrapping though 



eatcustard said:


> The "works" is a good little unit, it scare the **** out of 911s on bendy roads  and you can get 260BHP out of them for little outlay, thats a lot of power for a car that ways nothing.
> But they suck fuel like no tomorrow
> 
> Better to have a safe car than a wild one.
> ...


A modded Works probably is a little more handy, I was referencing standard cars with 210bhp, when you factor in a kerb weight of over 1200kg (not exactly 'nothing') that only gives them about 175bhp per tonne. I doubt they 'scare' 911's on bendy roads, I imagine a 911 driver would probably be quite pleased that he's in the 911, regardless of the fact that there's someone in a warm hatch frantically chasing him around :lol:


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

The wraps on the 500 are a nightmare to maintain....we didnt get them in Australia....

we only got 300 RS's so I have never seen a 500 in the flesh...

I have seen a picture of a 500 de wrapped and polished......looks amazing...

and a quick hunt finds me....


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

A beast!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Much better than that Matt S**te


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

d7ve_b said:


> Especially the RS500, my brother used to sell Fords and he had one of these in the dealers, they look so aggressive straight out of the box. I do know a lot of buyers ending up returning them with problems with the matte black wrapping though
> 
> A modded Works probably is a little more handy, I was referencing standard cars with 210bhp, when you factor in a kerb weight of over 1200kg (not exactly 'nothing') that only gives them about 175bhp per tonne. I doubt they 'scare' 911's on bendy roads, I imagine a 911 driver would probably be quite pleased that he's in the 911, regardless of the fact that there's someone in a warm hatch frantically chasing him around :lol:


You will be supplied, what we can do to 911s on bendy roads


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

TBH, the bendy road lark is really down to how mental you want to drive on a public road.

I once got left for dead by a Fiesta Zetec S Diesel (not an ST) whilst driving a 215bhp 4WD Impreza UK Turbo, and I mean left for dead, because I prefer to keep my driving licence and life.

On a track a 911 will walk away from any modern Hot Hatch.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

eatcustard said:


> You will be supplied, what we can do to 911s on bendy roads


Was the 911 actually running at the time, or parked up and having a picnic...

:lol::lol:

I love people in small cars that "take on" faster ones... it means they weren't interested.. not that you have a supercar...had it so many times from idiots in pubs that "thrashed" me and "showed me up".... <insert [email protected] smilie here>



A guy in a honda Vtec Yo did "beat" me on my motorbike the other day as well...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:



:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

In reality most quick Hot Hatches will keep with supercars on the road, purely because you cannot exploit the full potential of a supercar on the road, but try staying with one that has a driver who can exploit 80% of what they are capable of and then you will see the performance difference between a Hot Hatch and a low slung, low centre of gravity sports car that has been designed without so many compromises.

A well driven 911 and the like are very very capable motors (in the right hands)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tisgreen said:


> The wraps on the 500 are a nightmare to maintain....we didnt get them in Australia....
> 
> we only got 300 RS's so I have never seen a 500 in the flesh...
> 
> ...


Fords Panther Black is a truly stunning colour, it's a shame most will leave that flat **** over it.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Civic eg6


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Talbot Sunbeam Lotus.
> 
> And if we can count them (technically they were hatches) then the Escort RST.


damn i was gonna say that car lol


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Fords Panther Black is a truly stunning colour, it's a shame most will leave that flat **** over it.


looks awesome. My cousin has the RS Focus with the mountune pack on it and said its a different car all together. He is looking at the stage two mountune kit i think it takes it to 380?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Was the 911 actually running at the time, or parked up and having a picnic...
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


To be fair most of these people who own these supercars havn't a clue how to drive them quickly. I mean i see a lovely aston martin DB9 the other day getting washed by them £5 hand wash places one sunday morning i mean what the **** lol. So in some instances i can see someone in a hothatch genuinely beating someone in say a 911 who "thinks" they are driving quick but in reality as said in another post not even pushing the car to its limit.

(cue national enthem music)

In a way its a good thing as i see these cars that are owned by these muppets who havn't a clue as "holders". They are looking after them, not thrashing them or abusing them ( apart from when getting them washed), but simple folk who are taking the hit in depreciation, the simple folk who will let the car go for silly money, the simple folk who are happy to look like prats because they dont know how to drive such stunning cars. These are the very people we need to think they are winning in a race, these are the people who are looking after our cars of the future as soon as us normal folk can afford them. God save the queen hahahahah


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Has to be the mini copper s GP  but I would say that :lol: will take on most things on the twists of country roads and beet them :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

```

```



Paintmaster1982 said:


> To be fair most of these people who own these supercars havn't a clue how to drive them quickly. I mean i see a lovely aston martin DB9 the other day getting washed by them £5 hand wash places one sunday morning i mean what the **** lol. So in some instances i can see someone in a hothatch genuinely beating someone in say a 911 who "thinks" they are driving quick but in reality as said in another post not even pushing the car to its limit.
> 
> (cue national enthem music)
> 
> In a way its a good thing as i see these cars that are owned by these muppets who havn't a clue as "holders". They are looking after them, not thrashing them or abusing them ( apart from when getting them washed), but simple folk who are taking the hit in depreciation, the simple folk who will let the car go for silly money, the simple folk who are happy to look like prats because they dont know how to drive such stunning cars. These are the very people we need to think they are winning in a race, these are the people who are looking after our cars of the future as soon as us normal folk can afford them. God save the queen hahahahah


not sue if you are trying to be funny, but all I took from your post was that:

a) you're not
b) you have never had a new, fast car, or super car if you like
c) nor can you afford one

simple muppets own all these types of cars eh.... wow... just wow



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> not sue if you are trying to be funny, but all I took from your post was that:
> ...


slow down mate wasn't a dig at you at all (although reading back i can see why you would think it was, sorry for that). I for one thought it was funny so there. lol. but what i was aiming at was your first comments about the 911 having a picnic at the time. ( must learn to use this quote thing better)

i might not be able to afford one but then i have less to lose if and when everything goes wrong  and the fact that you thought you was a muppet who hasn't a clue must have hit a nerve lol truth in that somewhere possibly?

kidding 

:wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> not sue if you are trying to be funny, but all I took from your post was that:
> ...


Eh, you owned a jag xkr, surely that qualifies you for said title?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> looks awesome. My cousin has the RS Focus with the mountune pack on it and said its a different car all together. He is looking at the stage two mountune kit i think it takes it to 380?


As a Focus guy I respect the RS for what it is, the trouble is it's really not much more than an ST225 with a bodykit and a package.

When the RS was launced at 30k, 12k would get you an ST3 and another 5k took it beyond the RS in terms of drive and performance (as Evo proved), so it was good, but imo, should have been more special to wear those badges.

As for the RS500, Matt black never looks good on a car...


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My choice VW Golf GTI ED30.


----------



## Andyajs (Nov 15, 2010)

Corsa VXR Nurburgring is my shout. Slightly because it's mine, mainly because it's awesome to drive!! (Sorry for the rubbish picture!)


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

"As a Focus guy I respect the RS for what it is, the trouble is it's really not much more than an ST225 with a bodykit and a package".

Trust me on this, having owned both..it is!! It is a totally different car to drive than the ST, even more so when you 'up the pace a little' on a decent A or B road. The RS makes the ST feel more of a softer GT car that is happier at 8/10ths :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> slow down mate wasn't a dig at you at all (although reading back i can see why you would think it was, sorry for that). I for one thought it was funny so there. lol. but what i was aiming at was your first comments about the 911 having a picnic at the time. ( must learn to use this quote thing better)
> 
> i might not be able to afford one but then i have less to lose if and when everything goes wrong  and the fact that you thought you was a muppet who hasn't a clue must have hit a nerve lol truth in that somewhere possibly?
> 
> ...


:lol:

I don't have new cars either.... hitting no nerves or truth with me



I just know people who do... and they are far from muppets 

:thumb:


----------



## JAMason (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldnt say it was the Best, but it was up there in its day!

The S1 Peugeot 106 rallye!















































Jack


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Just dont damage the wings on that lotus...... they were un available 20 years ago!



ChrisST said:


> Trust me on this, having owned both..it is!! It is a totally different car to drive than the ST, even more so when you 'up the pace a little' on a decent A or B road. The RS makes the ST feel more of a softer GT car that is happier at 8/10ths :thumb:


I have done the same...totally differant animal.....


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't have new cars either.... hitting no nerves or truth with me
> 
> ...


Wow well iam certainly impressed lol good for you


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Wow well iam certainly impressed lol good for you


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Still REALLY miss my 106GTI. Fantastic little car, and now available stupidly cheap.

I'm definitely in the Pro Leon Cupra R camp. Have one and absolutely love it. Been in the family since new, and never missed a beat, been mildly tweaked, and it just gets better.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

TurnipLicker said:


> Still REALLY miss my 106GTI. Fantastic little car, and now available stupidly cheap.
> 
> I'm definitely in the Pro Leon Cupra R camp. Have one and absolutely love it. Been in the family since new, and never missed a beat, been mildly tweaked, and it just gets better.


yeah great car. For ne though has to be the mk5 golf gti in tornado red with 17s.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah great car. For me though has to be the mk5 golf gti in tornado red with 17s.


Perfect for popping to Tesco in


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> As a Focus guy I respect the RS for what it is, the trouble is it's really not much more than an ST225 with a bodykit and a package.
> 
> When the RS was launced at 30k, 12k would get you an ST3 and another 5k took it beyond the RS in terms of drive and performance (as Evo proved), so it was good, but imo, should have been more special to wear those badges.
> 
> As for the RS500, Matt black never looks good on a car...


You might think it was pricey for what it was, but I say well done to Ford for making the product and pitching it so intelligently, regardless how good the value for money was perceived to be their was huge demand for them. My brothers dealership got a few and they were in such demand that they sold their allocation for ABOVE list price. He also said they delivered one to a guy who owned a lock-up full of mint condition Ford RS motors, and I mean every RS derivative.....I sure hope that lock-up's insured!


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Australia had 315 RS's. 150 green ones..... 80 something fridge white ones and 80 something disability blue ones.... They are far more xpensive here than in the uk....I paid 64k. Dare not work it out on the exchange rate. There is no basic ones they are all lux one with leather and blue tooth... Some paid late 60s for hem ad that's what was needed to buy one..... I could have pid a similar amount and had a 400kw falcon....rather have the focus...a lot better car


----------



## sensualt101 (Jun 8, 2012)

*my thoughts are.....*

that although volkswagen started the hot hatch craze with the golf gti which i have to say was a hoot to drive but after all the other manufacturers did their bit to add to the hot hatch genre the one that is always lauded and is still the benchmark that hot hatches are judged by is the mighty peugeot 205 gti!

although it may seem i am biased if you know which car i drive  i can honestly say having driven a lot of other marques that the 205 gti is the only hot hatch that makes me smile every time i drive it. no other car ever has!

i have owned 3 of them now so that must say something and am keeping my latest forever!

many others have been good like the renault clio williams and in recent times the latest clio's and meganes are probably the cream of the current crop but the 205 gti is the only one thats almost universally remembered and whilst it isnt as powerful in bhp terms or as well equiped as most modern cars it also isnt as weighed down with safety aids ( airbags , crumple zones etc ) so doesnt need to be as powerful as current cars to be fun.

yes it has a reputation to bite the unwary with lift off oversteer ( as can many current cars! ) but as standard it was the best handling car of its generation and still as good as most now!

how many other cars from its generation are regularly mentioned in the mainstream motoring press today? the 205 gti has featured in evo autocar and many others this year and as an enthusiast i have copies of at least 8 recent non peugeot specific publications for this year with multiple page features of both standard and updated 205 gti's!

sadly peugeot have never created a car to rival the success of the 205 gti but maybe the forthcoming 208 gti will do that?

it gets my vote anyway!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sensualt101 said:


> that although volkswagen started the hot hatch craze with the golf gti which i have to say was a hoot to drive but after all the other manufacturers did their bit to add to the hot hatch genre the one that is always lauded and is still the benchmark that hot hatches are judged by is the mighty peugeot 205 gti!
> 
> although it may seem i am biased if you know which car i drive  i can honestly say having driven a lot of other marques that the 205 gti is the only hot hatch that makes me smile every time i drive it. no other car ever has!
> 
> ...


I wouldnt go around suggesting ANY Peugeots are good on here.You'll probably end up being shouted at or cast out etc etc.
Only VWs,Audis and BMWs are good.Anything else especially French cars are crap and suggestion of anything else is met with derision and calls of heresy.
In fact I had some geezer called Graham turn up at my house once and try to burn me at the stake.

I am slightly over exaggerating,although not much.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

PugIain said:


> I wouldnt go around suggesting ANY Peugeots are good on here.You'll probably end up being shouted at or cast out etc etc.
> Only VWs,Audis and BMWs are good.Anything else especially French cars are crap and suggestion of anything else is met with derision and calls of heresy.
> In fact I had some geezer called Graham turn up at my house once and try to burn me at the stake.
> I am slightly over exaggerating,although not much.






sensualt101 said:


> i have owned 3 of them now so that must say something and am keeping my latest forever!


But its French......it will have rusted away before christmas!

:lol::lol:

Sorry I had to get that in as a joke....... or was it......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tisgreen said:


> But its French......it will have rusted away before christmas!


Cheeky monkey,youre as bad as that Grizzle bloke with your lip 
French cars dont rust,well the decent ones dont *cough* Peugeots *cough*.
Unless its been crashed and badly repaired.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I wouldnt go around suggesting ANY Peugeots are good on here.You'll probably end up being shouted at or cast out etc etc.
> Only VWs,Audis and BMWs are good.Anything else especially French cars are crap and suggestion of anything else is met with derision and calls of heresy.
> In fact I had some geezer called Graham turn up at my house once and try to burn me at the stake.
> 
> I am slightly over exaggerating,although not much.


Nah, just peugeot 407s  Imho the clio v6 is a great hatch, like the r26r, focus rs, lancia delta integrale, ctr, 205gti.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

French... "bleugh" 

Cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ive owned two peugeots, a 306 hdi lx and my currenct stop gap car a 406 estate hdi.

Both although arnt amazing round the old bends (well the 406 anyway) they are really comfy, got plenty of leg room, boot is huge and it quiet on the motorways (which i spend allot of my time). There not built brilliant but there isnt a mark of rust on either of the pugs ive owned and id rather be able to replace a bit of trim or a clip than to have a new wing or boot lid because its rotted through, ive seen mercs and vw's at half the age with rust. both pugs have been ultry reliable more so than other cars ive owned that are meant to be "bullet proof".

its a bit like skoda, there is still a stigma to them from the old days but now they are in my eyes one of the best cars on the market take the skoda supurb estate for example and the skoda yeti both cracking cars. So you cant really slate cars these days like you could in the old days.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

what about the Fiat Uno Turbo, another classic from the 80s


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

eatcustard said:


> what about the Fiat Uno Turbo, another classic from the 80s


My first car was a fiat uno turbo lookalike edition lol. Yeah the uno turbo is a classic and rare now.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

The 205 is top of my list via ownership bias and with the right suspension and an Mi it'll surprise a lot of genuinely quick cars. Didn't race or rally mine as my licence is too important to me but had the odd spirited drive on roads I know well which is always more fun than trying to prove something which doesn't need proving. 

I'm honestly not bothered whether my old or current 205's are quicker or slower than anything else. They're a whole heap of hilarity and the current one cost less than a holiday 

Otherwise any 80's hatch - all relics from an era when you didn't need as many gadgets as you apparently do now. Saying that the mk5 Golf GTI I tried a while ago - that was good.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Didnt think i would be saying this but i really like the 206 GTI 180's

really cheap now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

AndyC said:


> The 205 is top of my list via ownership bias and with the right suspension and an Mi it'll surprise a lot of genuinely quick cars. Didn't race or rally mine as my licence is too important to me but had the odd spirited drive on roads I know well which is always more fun than trying to prove something which doesn't need proving.
> 
> I'm honestly not bothered whether my old or current 205's are quicker or slower than anything else. They're a whole heap of hilarity and the current one cost less than a holiday
> 
> Otherwise any 80's hatch - all relics from an era when you didn't need as many gadgets as you apparently do now. Saying that the mk5 Golf GTI I tried a while ago - that was good.


this is why i love my 19 16v, handles so well, even though its not the fastest thing in the world, which is what so many people go on about, "mines so fast, blah blah blah"


----------

